# Date Yourself



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Give up yer dentures


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: Ok so Im old AND slow, I was writing out the poll:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Ok so Im old AND slow, I was writing out the poll:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Hey, the famous internet Pancake-Bunny had to make it to this site eventually....


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

The Honeymooners, 50 or 60s version?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow... I can do none of those. Either I am out of touch or too young. LOL!

But it is probably just as well. I don't want to date myself. I prefer dating other people. I'm no fun. :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Original version 50's


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Wow... I can do none of those. Either I am out of touch or too young. LOL!
> 
> But it is probably just as well. I don't want to date myself. I prefer dating other people. I'm no fun. :smt082


Well no......... yer packin...even first base is a life threatening adventure:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

scooter said:


> Original version 50's


I'm in. Howdy Doody too.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

If you know more than one how do you vote? Why didn't you make it mutliple choice?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Just looking for the furthest one back, if ya know (some of) the others its cuz youve been around since the earliest one (you'll admit to).


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Well no......... yer packin...even first base is a life threatening adventure:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Yeah, that's what my last boyfriend said. Put his arm around me and got nipped by the hammer spur on my SIG. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082

She knew better... I should have followed her lead! :smt067


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All the top three, but whats the spice girl?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U shoulda gave more options. I'm only 34, but i have watched the Honeymooners many time. I have heard of CCR, but they were admittedly before my time, but I was not a Spicegirl fan


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Recently turned 44, so I selected……wait….I forgot what we were talking about.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> All the top three, but whats the spice girl?


Don't you remember, Ginger, Cinnamon, and Sugar Sugar????


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmmm, I know about the Honeymooners but not not much about Red Skelton (beyond his name). I am well acquainted with CCR, but that was more my parents' era than mine. Spice Girls were way after my time.

So what about us Children of the 1980's - truly the best of times to be a conservative? I think you should add an option for "Guns and Roses!"

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Watching the news last night they interviewed some Grizzly (U of Montana) football players. They asked them about the Rolling Stones who played in Missoula last night. Some had never even heard of ‘em. Yiks!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Watching the news last night they interviewed some Grizzly (U of Montana) football players. They asked them about the Rolling Stones who played in Missoula last night. Some had never even heard of 'em. Yiks!


When they came through Atlanta last year my wife wanted to go. She bought two tickets. I wanted my daughter to go instead of me (ticket were expensive). Anyway, at the last minute my daughter who was 17 at the time started making sounds of not wanting to go. I told her she'd would see a real concert, one you'll use as a gage for every one you ever go to, and it's a once in a lifetime chance.

Well, she and Mom went. She was impressed; in fact she posted on her myspace site about the concert. The most notable comment was, *"Those OLD guys sure can ROCK!"*

I don't think she'll ever forget it.:smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> When they came through Atlanta last year my wife wanted to go. She bought two tickets. I wanted my daughter to go instead of me (ticket were expensive). Anyway, at the last minute my daughter who was 17 at the time started making sounds of not wanting to go. I told her she'd would see a real concert, one you'll use as a gage for every one you ever go to, and it's a once in a lifetime chance.
> 
> Well, she and Mom went. She was impressed; in fact she posted on her myspace site about the concert. The most notable comment was, *"Those OLD guys sure can ROCK!"*
> 
> I don't think she'll ever forget it.:smt023


Never underestimate us old folks.:mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


>


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I'll only admit that I am going to have my 21st. birthday PARTY next April.

If first you don't suceed try, try, again!!!!!!!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> I'll only admit that I am going to have my 21st. birthday PARTY next April.
> 
> If first you don't suceed try, try, again!!!!!!!!


Why your just a baby!:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Why your just a baby!:mrgreen:


Still wet behind the ears... :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I happen to like CCR but can't tell you much about a spice girl. Isn't that a channel on satellite or something?

Then again, I've never been into fads. Always listened to music, drove cars and prefered firearms older than I. I guess that makes me odd.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I happen to like CCR but can't tell you much about a spice girl. Isn't that a channel on satellite or something?
> 
> I grew up with CCR and the Spice Girls. I have two adult kids who listened to them. My older brothers listened to Beach Boys, Three Dog Night, Steppenwolf and all those kind of groups. I got Engelbert Humperdinck and Tom Jones from my mom. Big band from my dad and I love the eighties stuff.
> 
> I guess that makes me a well rounded person... music wise at least.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Don't forget Hopalong Cassidy and the Lone Ranger!  68 & counting!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

raveneap said:


> Don't forget Hopalong Cassidy and the Lone Ranger!  68 & counting!


Or Sky King!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Or Sky King!


AND Penny!! :smt033


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

2400 said:


> AND Penny!! :smt033


And the name of the plane was.....? No fair googlin.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Why your just a baby!:mrgreen:


My 1st 21st birthday party was under a tree in the rain drinking Bombi bia beer, and smoking a Kool ( nonfilter)


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Well...*

Well I guess I fall in the crack somewhere between CCR & the spice girls. I grew up going to RUSH, Van Halen & Jimmy Buffet shows & I still go to Margaritaville when ever possible. :smt003


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well nobody else will admitt it. I saw Elvis make his frist national tv apperence on the Ed Sullivan Show in 1957. He took the country by strom after that. Every boy in the country let their hair grow out after that.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Watching the news last night they interviewed some Grizzly (U of Montana) football players. They asked them about the Rolling Stones who played in Missoula last night. Some had never even heard of 'em. Yiks!


Dude, they're football players. Most of those guys can't remember past this morning. It's like a goldfish in a small bowl: *turn* OO! That's new! *turn* OO! That's new! *turn* "OO! That's new! etc.

*ducks and runs*


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Dude, they're football players. Most of those guys can't remember past this morning. It's like a goldfish in a small bowl: *turn* OO! That's new! *turn* OO! That's new! *turn* "OO! That's new! etc.
> 
> *ducks and runs*


 Good point.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Dude, they're football players. Most of those guys can't remember past this morning. It's like a goldfish in a small bowl: *turn* OO! That's new! *turn* OO! That's new! *turn* "OO! That's new! etc.
> 
> *ducks and runs*


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------

